# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Что я люблю--не люблю.

## HARON

Правила простые:

Один ответ--что любите
один--что НЕ любите.


Пример:

1.Мясо
2.Рыбу

----------


## Irina

1. Море
2. Слякоть

----------


## HARON

1.Пиво
2.Креветки

----------


## Asteriks

1. Люблю *яблоки*
2. Не люблю *пиво*

----------


## vova230

Манную кашу
Пиво.

----------


## Irina

Люблю готовить
Не люблю мыть посуду

----------


## BiZ111

минет
когда время долго течёт

----------


## Irina

Люблю когда всё получается
не люблю когда под руки говорят

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

люблю лето
не люблю осень

----------


## Irina

Люблю собак
не люблю кошек

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Люблю искренность
не люблю ценизм

----------


## Akasey

1. Работать
2. Моторный труд

----------


## Адмирал

люблю - астон мартин
не люблю - жигили
Астериксс

----------


## BiZ111

Не люблю жару
Люблю прохладу, особенно перед грозой "состояние природы и всего вокруг"

----------


## Femida

1. хорошую музыку
2. УТРО (бессмысленное и беспощадное)

----------


## Irina

Люблю нежность
Ненавижу хамство

----------


## Irina

Люблю закат
Не люблю полдень

----------


## SDS

дураков, хотя и сам не лучше

----------


## Akasey

люблю искренность, не люблю подхалимство

----------


## Irina

Люблю солнце
Не люблю сырость

----------


## Irina

Люблю мороженое
Не люблю торты с кремом

----------

